# Cat5 vs. Cat5e



## glowpowered (Feb 10, 2006)

is there a noticable speed increase in the flat-twisted cable vs. the round-twisted?


----------



## sant0r0_ccg (Oct 26, 2005)

cat 5 is rated at 10/100Mb.......cat5e/cat6 are rated at 10/100/1000mb

wires in cat 6 are twisted even more than cat 5e, which equals to less loss of data


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Actually, it's not the number of twists/foot that is the difference, it's the low capacity per foot that allows faster data transfers. Here's a link about the differences: http://www.answers.com/main/ntquery...gwp=8&curtab=2222_1&linktext=category 5 cable


----------



## Biggles77 (Oct 19, 2005)

Nice find John, Thanks.


----------

